# Very Poor Internet Speeds and Packet Loss



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

I just had my internet upgraded today to 50Mbps/5Mbps.

After he left, I was getting horrible speeds. Around 17M down and about 5M up. Upload was good, but 17 when I'm connected to 50? that's horrible for download. The tech was getting about the same speed, he just said see if it gets better, if not, call us back. A lot of help, huh?

This is what I am currently getting for ping test.


Why so much packet loss? I had 0% loss when I had the 15M/1M service.
I've got a great router. A Dual Band Netgear router that is only about a month old.

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!

EDIT:
Forgot to post this.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I had a similar issue last week when I first setup my Netgear Dual Band router. This is why I did and it resolved my issue. I wandered around the router settings and disabled what's not needed such as UPnP, Guest Zone, and other things that we don't really need at the moment.


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

This was the worst one yet.


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> I had a similar issue last week when I first setup my Netgear Dual Band router. This is why I did and it resolved my issue. I wandered around the router settings and disabled what's not needed such as UPnP, Guest Zone, and other things that we don't really need at the moment.


Thanks for the reply. I have already disabled the things I don't use.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is your issue both wired or wireless or both?

If wireless, you may change the wireless mode, network security.

Also, are you using the AP Mode? Mine is not enabled at the moment.

This is all I could think of. My Ready Share Access is enabled and it's not an issue at all.

Next thing that you need to do is check Netgear's site for an updated firmware.


----------



## Glox (Feb 25, 2012)

50Mbps/5Mbps -> I assume its not dsl but rather cable/catv network right ?

So, did your ISP give you a modem or a router, and what model ?

Are you wired or wireless ?

If you connect your computer directly to the modem from your isp with an ethernet cable, what are your results ?


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have tried wired and wireless with similar results.

Yes, It's Cable through New Wave Communications.

It is a modem/router combo unit. Its an Arris DG950. Then that is hooked to a Netgear N600 Dual Band Router.

I had the same set up when I had New Wave's 15Mb Service. Got about 12 Mb and 0% packet loss. That's what makes me think its something on my end. The router nor the settings on the router changed when I upgraded. The Service Tech just swapped out the modem. Bad or improperly programed modem maybe?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What happens if you bypass the Netgear and connect your computer to the Arris Modem?


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

Same issues. I thought of that also. That maybe connecting two routers together would cause problems, but everything was the same. I also tried just bridging the Arris to the Netgear and I had no internet connection at all. I don't even know if that's legit. I don't know much about bridging. Its also that same on multiple computers, wired and wireless. Netflix videos on a Sony Blu-Ray player and on the xbox, still pause intermittently and load.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is your Arris device on Modem Mode and your Netgear Router on AP Mode?

It might be a little hassle to reset both devices to the factory default setting but if it works, it might be worth giving it a try. Make sure to backup the settings and also make some notes to do print screens and save them in Wordpad or MS Word. I think that it's best to reconfigure everything from scratch and start fresh.


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright. I'll try that when I get home.Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"if not, call us back."

Tech should never have left until it worked properly. 

I would complain to management about that since you now have to schedule another appt.

Then get the tech [hopefully a different one] to come out and fix this.


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> "if not, call us back."
> 
> Tech should never have left until it worked properly.
> 
> ...


What's funny, is that he blamed it on it being a peak time. I live in a town of less than 5,000 people and there is another ISP. So I highly doubt a "Peak Time" would cause a 35Mb drop in service.

Oh well, go figure.

I also tested it around 2:00AM and was still only getting about 30-32Mb. I'd say thats a pretty "Off Peak Time".


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

I GOT IT!!!!!!

This seems a bit better, yeah?

Speed Test:


Ping Test:



I was messing around with the Netgear router and found the RIP settings. Changed it from disabled to RIP_1. All is perfect.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

RIP setting? Good to know and great job on finding it.

Glad to hear that the mystery has been resolved. :grin:


----------



## zachh1020 (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't even know what it was until a read about it.


----------

